# norteamericano, americano (anglicismos)



## ukimix

> Está muy generalizado, y resulta aceptable, el uso de _norteamericano_como sinónimo de _estadounidense, _ya que, aunque en rigor el término _norteamericano _ podría usarse igualmente en alusión a los habitantes de cualquiera de los países de América del Norte o Norteamérica (→Norteamérica), se aplica corrientemente a los habitantes de los Estados Unidos. Pero debe evitarse el empleo de _americano_ para referirse exclusivamente a los habitantes de los Estados Unidos, uso abusivo que se explica por el hecho de que los estadounidenses utilizan a menudo el nombre abreviado _América_ (en inglés, sin tilde) para referirse a su país. No debe olvidarse que _América_ es el nombre de todo el continente y son americanos todos los que lo habitan_._



Ni América es Estados Unidos, ni los americanos son todos estadounidenses... afortunadamente. Muy bien, pues, por la censura que hace la RAE del término _americano_ como sinónimo de _estadounidense_; muy mal que no marque como anglicismo dicha acepción en su diccionario básico. 

Peor aún que avale el uso del derivado _norteamericano. _¿Cómo puede olvidarse de aplicar la misma lógica e identificar el mismo abuso, disfrazado de otro modo? Un canadiense tendría que habérselas, en la circunstancia del caso, con aclarar que aunque es canadiense no es norteamericano. Algo que va en contra de toda lógica... o a favor de una lógica absurda y pesada. 


Seguramente los estadounidenses han querido apoderarse de las palabras españolas _américa, americano, _etc., como se apoderaron de la inglesa _american,_ (imagino que los Estados Unidos tales usos son moneda corriente.) Será problema de los británicos y sus ex-colonias que se abuse de tal modo del inglés. Pero una institución como la RAE, que viene defendiendo la política de panhispanidad, debería sin duda saltar y vetar tales acepciones intrusas en el español. 

O al menos esa es mi impresión. Pero para no seguir esta suerte de diatriba, más bien pregunto: ¿se usa en sus regiones _americano _o _norteamericano _como sinónimo de _estadounidense_? ¿En qué contextos? Seguramente en películas dobladas en Estados Unidos. Pero ¿en la calle? 


Un saludo cordial de este tropical americano.


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenos días:

Tienes toda la razón y suscribo.
Supongo que esta generalización de uso se hizo, en España, con la película "Bienvenido Mister Marshall" y con la famosa canción "Americanos". Generalización para "la calle" . Será interesante rastrear este uso en escritos anteriores entre los intelectuales o en la prensa. 

Y sí, es triste que ni canadienses ni mejicanos puedan declararse norteamericanos sin que les cambiemos automáticamente la nacionalidad. Solo cuando hablamos de geografía física englobamos todo el continente.

(También puedo hablar por los franceses, pasa lo mismo).

Hasta luego


----------



## ukimix

Ciertamente, nuestro querido Piero, consagrado anti-imperialista colomboargentino, nos clavó la acepción con esa canción que recuerdas Cintia.


----------



## chileno

Por otro lado el país se llama Estados Unidos de América. Así como antes había un país que se llamaba Estados Unidos de Brasil. Tenemos también a Los Estados Unidos Mexicanos.


----------



## S.V.

Hola, Ukimix. ¿Qué podría decir? Quizá que dejó de importar mencionar algo de lo que eres parte, como tomándolo por sentado. Insensatez.

Talvez es peor al tratarse del norte del país, pero en efecto no es ya siquiera que coexista el uno con el otro. "_Los americanos_", o _los norteamericanos_, sería otro nombre para los gringos. Normalmente agregaría más, para _especificar_ que habla de todo el continente. Ya casi para decir _la otra América_.

Aunque quizá tal barbarie pierde valor aquí, frente al estigma que ha y viene ganando la palabra _mexicano_; o la afectación que le da el orgullo en su uso, en las circunstancias de _tal_ país.


----------



## swift

Buenos días:

Material de lectura:

¿Americanos o estadounidenses?

«América» es más que los Estados Unidos

«Americanos» no debería ser sinónimo de «estadounidenses» (en inglés)

¿Dónde está América?

Americano, estadounidense

En cuanto a esto:


ukimix said:


> O al menos esa es mi impresión. Pero para no seguir esta suerte de diatriba, más bien pregunto: ¿se usa en sus regiones _americano _o _norteamericano _como sinónimo de _estadounidense_? ¿En qué contextos? Seguramente en películas dobladas en Estados Unidos. Pero ¿en la calle?


Sí, en Costa Rica “americano” y “norteamericano” se usan para designar tanto a personas oriundas de los Estados Unidos de América como a cosas provenientes de ese país. Se usa, por ejemplo, “repuestos americanos” y “tienda de ropa americana”. En el habla coloquial, también se emplea “gringo”.


----------



## chileno

Todo eso está bien, pero ¿cuál es el nombre de ese país? y ¿cómo debieran llamarse sus ciudadanos?


----------



## swift

chileno said:


> ¿cómo debieran llamarse sus ciudadanos?


Como ellos mismos decidan llamarse.


----------



## ukimix

chileno said:


> Todo eso está bien, pero ¿cuál es el nombre de ese país? y ¿cómo debieran llamarse sus ciudadanos?



En la misma entrada del DPD citada en el primer comentario, se lo explica: 



> *3. **El gentilicio recomendado, por ser el de uso mayoritario, es estadounidense, aunque en algunos países de América, especialmente en México, se emplea con preferencia la forma estadunidense, también válida. Debe evitarse el empleo de la voz**usamericano, por estar formada sobre la sigla inglesa. Tampoco es aceptable la forma**estadinense, usada alguna vez en Colombia a propuesta de algunos filólogos, y que no ha prosperado. Coloquialmente se emplea la voz yanqui (→ yanqui), a menudo con matiz despectivo.*



Bueno, entiendo que se trata de un uso establecido muy comúnmente. Pero, de ponerse en los zapatos de la RAE, ¿qué debería hacerse? ¿Vetar tal uso? ¿Avalarlo? (Su Diccionario de americanismos, por ejemplo, correctamente titulado es un diccionario de términos castizos empleados en los países americanos de habla hispana.)


----------



## swift

¿Por qué iba a vetar la Academia el uso de «americano» o de «norteamericano para referirse a «estadounidense»?  Me sorprende que, por un lado, se opongan a que la RAE imponga ciertas reglas pero, por otro lado, pretendan que prohíba determinados usos. La política de la RAE no es la de vetar usos, y cada vez se guarda más de prescribir. Y, además, ¿quién aprende a hablar consultando diccionarios? ¿Qué se conseguiría eliminando esas acepciones del DRAE si se siguen usando en el habla cotidiana, en la prensa, en la literatura...?


----------



## ukimix

swift said:


> ¿Por qué iba a vetar la Academia el uso de «americano» o de «norteamericano para referirse a «estadounidense»?  Me sorprende que, por un lado, se opongan a que la RAE imponga ciertas reglas pero, por otro lado, pretendan que prohíba determinados usos. La política de la RAE no es la de vetar usos, y cada vez se guarda más de prescribir. Y, además, ¿quién aprende a hablar consultando diccionarios? ¿Qué se conseguiría eliminando esas acepciones del DRAE si se siguen usando en el habla cotidiana, en la prensa, en la literatura...?



Hola swift, 

En mi pregunta, llamo vetar a la acción de no recomendar el uso de la palabra o de señalarlo como incorrecto. En ese sentido, la RAE veta mucho; se supone así mismo que su labor no es sólo descriptiva, sino normativa. En el entendimiento de que sus conceptos, y los de la ASALE, no son los de un manual de estilo, la pregunta es válida. 

En cuanto a lo de las razones por las cuales vetar esos usos, pues ya las expuse en el primer comentario. 

Saludo.


----------



## swift

Tu pregunta deberías planteársela a los señores académicos.


			
				RAE (prólogo de la 22.ª edición del DRAE) said:
			
		

> Para mejorar este Diccionario solicita, y agradece de antemano, la Academia la colaboración de todos. Las críticas, sugerencias y propuestas pueden ser presentadas en el modo tradicional o en la página especial del Diccionario que se abre en Internet. La Academia las estudiará todas de inmediato y ofrecerá en el mismo medio, y en ediciones más frecuentes, todas las resoluciones que se vayan acordando.


Pero, de todas formas, la existencia de un lema dado en un diccionario no supone una recomendación.  A lo sumo, uno podría aspirar a que la entrada contuviera una advertencia acerca del uso criticado de tales adjetivos para designar lo estadounidense.

Todo este debate está teñido de cierta representación de lo americano que no está desligada de subjetividades ni de motivaciones políticas. Como persona nacida en América, yo no me siento ni menos americano ni privado de nada porque los estadounidenses se llamen a sí mismos _Americans_; tampoco me estorba que en español haya quienes usen _americano_ y _norteamericano_ como sinónimos de _estadounidense_: los elementos contextuales me permiten identificar la acepción a la que se refieren.


----------



## S.V.

chileno said:


> ¿cómo debieran llamarse sus ciudadanos?


Como sea que se establezca en el español.

Todo esto debe ser culpa de tales filólogos colombianos, por no haber pensado en un mejor nombre, verá. "_Yusano_" habría _pegado_ más, acaso solo por el doble sentido. O quizá _eudiense_, como _canadiense_ de Canadá, del país de EUdeA.


----------



## ukimix

S.V. said:


> Como sea que se establezca en el español.
> 
> Todo esto debe ser culpa de tales filólogos colombianos, por no haber pensado en un mejor nombre, verá. "_Yusano_" habría _pegado_ más, acaso solo por el doble sentido. O quizá _eudiense_, como _canadiense_ de Canadá, del país de EUdeA.



Tengo curiosidad. ¿Por qué es culpa de los filólogos colombianos? ( Y que conste que sé muy bien que por aquí metemos la pata con frecuencia, como en todas partes). ¿Podrías contarnos? (Lo que dice la RAE no explica por qué fue un error proponer _estadinense,_ sólo dice que no prosperó, lo cual no la hace mala de por sí.)


----------



## S.V.

Es que no se puede leer el tono de uno en lo escrito, diría yo.

Tampoco conocería el uso que tuvo la palabra, o de quiénes vino. Aunque sería claro a cualquiera que es una versión acortada de _estadounidense_. Tres letras menos.


----------



## ukimix

S.V. said:


> Es que no se puede leer el tono de uno en lo escrito, diría yo.
> 
> Tampoco conocería el uso que tuvo la palabra, o de quiénes vino. Aunque sería claro a cualquiera que es una versión acortada de _estadounidense_. Tres letras menos.



Jajaja ... ¡No se puede!


----------



## chileno

chileno said:


> ¿cómo debieran llamarse sus ciudadanos?






swift said:


> Como ellos mismos decidan llamarse.



Claro, pero no sería muy normal que Costa Rica decidiera que sus ciudadanos debieran llamarse "pelucas" por ejemplo. Además hay una norma para todo esto, no?  Pregunto porque no sé.




ukimix said:


> En la misma entrada del DPD citada en el primer comentario, se lo explica:
> 
> 
> 
> Bueno, entiendo que se trata de un uso establecido muy comúnmente. Pero, de ponerse en los zapatos de la RAE, ¿qué debería hacerse? ¿Vetar tal uso? ¿Avalarlo? (Su Diccionario de americanismos, por ejemplo, correctamente titulado es un diccionario de términos castizos empleados en los países americanos de habla hispana.)



No. Sólo atenerse a la norma, si es que existe o a la lógica.

A  ver:

República del Estado *de* Chile

República Bolivariana *de* Venezuela.

República Federativa *del* (de el) Brasil.

Estado Unidos (*de* México) Mexicanos.

Estados Unidos *de* América.


No debiera haber equívocos. Cuando un "americano" habla de que es americano, habla de que su país se llama América y que el gentilicio es "americano" Cuando nosotros hablamos de que somos "americanos" estamos hablando del continente. No debiera haber ningún malentendido especialmente si está en contexto.

La RAE puede "sugerir" pero esa sugerencia me parece más arbitraria que el hecho de que haya un país llamado América.


----------



## ukimix

El término no es ambiguo. No tiene, pues, que ver con la ambigüedad, sino con la simple lógica y con el hecho de que es un abuso. Y bueno, el abuso se ha convertido en uso, y la lógica a punta de martillazos se la endereza con el contexto. Quizá lo que uno quisiera es que la escritura y el habla esmeradas, como dice la RAE, fuesen esmeradas también esto; y así, por ejemplo, que el DPD no avalara el uso de _norteamericano=estadounidense_.


----------



## chileno

¿Por qué es un abuso?

Recuerda que los americanos consiguieron su independencia mucho antes que ningún otro país en las Américas. ¿Creo que fueron los primeros no?


----------



## swift

La pregunta que yo me hago es: ¿podría la RAE desaconsejar el uso de _norteamericano_ o de _americano_ como sinónimos de _estadounidense_ sin tomar automáticamente partido, tanto desde el punto de vista ideológico como desde el punto de vista político?


----------



## ukimix

Porque hay otros americanos que no son estadounidenses; es un abuso lingüístico y lógico del término (está en la cita del comentario #1); para no hablar de que rima con la historia de su política exterior.


----------



## duvija

swift said:


> Como ellos mismos decidan llamarse.


----------



## duvija

Lo único que nos falta es darle a la RAE el poder político de decidir el nombre de otros países/ciudadanos.

Lo dije muchas veces y lo repito: Si los que viven por acá se llaman a sí mismos 'americanos', no tenemos derecho a decidir que eso está mal. Llamarlos 'norteamericanos' en general no trae confusión. Llamarlos 'estadounidenses' fue una decisión y total qué importa.

De ahora en adelante, por favor, llámenme 'republicana' (suena tonto, no? bueno, es lo mismo que 'estadounidense'. ) Y yo solía ser 'oriental' por ley. Por suerte, nadie le daba bolilla. Nos llamaban 'uruguayos' y al fin el gobierno cambió el nombre, porque era más razonable que 'oriental'. Y no, nunca fuimos 'republicanos'.

Y nadie quiso apoderarse del nombre de nada para 'robarle' algo al otro (si lo hacen es por el sistema económico y no por el nombre), sino que si un país se llama 'Estados Unidos de América', ¿por qué no dejan a los ciudadanos elegir cómo quieren llamarse?


----------



## swift

duvija said:


> Lo único que nos falta es darle a la RAE el poder político de decidir el nombre de otros países/ciudadanos.





> Y nadie quiso apoderarse del nombre de nada para 'robarle' algo al otro (si lo hacen es por el sistema económico y no por el nombre), sino que si un país se llama 'Estados Unidos de América', *¿por qué no dejan a los ciudadanos elegir cómo quieren llamarse?*


----------



## ukimix

Nadie puede darle el poder a la RAE de nombrar los países ni _decidir _los gentilicios en castellano. Ni ella misma. Lo único que puede decir es: "no recomiendo..." Pero, también suele decir: "esta recomendación no ha cuajado en el uso y hoy se admite como correcto el empleo indistinto de ambas formas". Es natural. ¿Cuántos hablantes la leerán? ¿Cuántos la seguirán?...

De otro lado, no hay nada de malo con que haya diccionarios especializados. Y si se quiere, preguntar: "¿Si fueras la RAE, qué dirías sobre este uso?" es como preguntar "¿Si tú escribes el diccionario qué dirías?" Pero tampoco se puede negar que hay diccionarios buenos y otros no tanto, ni que la gente los consulta para decidir qué decir. 

Concedo entonces. En tierra de nadie, que cada uno llame a los estadounidenses como quiera. Yo no los llamo americanos y seguiré consistentemente con mi estética personal; así ellos decidan llamarse así. De todos modos sí he escrito a la RAE haciendo la recomendación para que esa entrada del DPD no recomiende el uso de _norteamericano_ como sinónimo de _estadounidense_. Ojalá cuaje.


----------



## S.V.

Concuerdo en parte con ambos. Sería diferente si se tratara de un país hispanohablante, pero en este caso se trata de un endónimo usado en inglés. No deberían olvidar eso. Es diferente decir que _ellos_ se pueden llamar _a sí mismos_ como quieran, en cualquier visión egocéntrica del mundo, a decir que en español, una lengua distinta, ha de adoptarse esa misma forma y acepción, cuando ya se usa con el sentido que siempre ha tenido. En la libertad existe el abuso, y no toda posición merece aprobación, solo por serlo. _Condescendencia_, en este caso.

De no tener la influencia que posee, jamás se habría adoptado _americano_ para uno solo de los 35 países en el continente. Creo que eso es lo que se rechaza en mayor medida. Que parece ser solo algo más que impone en su esfera de influencia. Un término que se introduce a través de todo lo que es traducido del inglés, gracias solo al papel que tiene frente a las demás naciones, las cuales _quizá_ no reconocerían en un mapa. Los hablantes, y no la Academia, serían los que tendrían que oponerse a tal influencia, de importar lo suficiente.


----------



## leydin salamanca

Buen tema!
En mi pais de procedencia (El Salvador, Centro America) se les llama:
gringos, estadounidences y en el ingles o al menos en nuestros libros se les llama: American.

Comparto mucho sus opiniones y siempre he pensado mucho en el porque.


----------



## Erreconerre

Cintia&Martine said:


> Buenos días:
> 
> Tienes toda la razón y suscribo.
> Supongo que esta generalización de uso se hizo, en España, con la película "Bienvenido Mister Marshall" y con la famosa canción "Americanos". Generalización para "la calle" . Será interesante rastrear este uso en escritos anteriores entre los intelectuales o en la prensa.
> 
> Y sí, es triste que ni canadienses ni mejicanos puedan declararse norteamericanos sin que les cambiemos automáticamente la nacionalidad. Solo cuando hablamos de geografía física englobamos todo el continente.
> 
> (También puedo hablar por los franceses, pasa lo mismo).
> 
> 
> Hasta luego


¡Por Dios, no digas eso!
 Llamar norteamericanos a los yankis, y viendo la realidad de que el país carece de otro nombre, es lo único sensato que se puede hacer. Porque cualquier país del mundo puede, con todo derecho, cambiarse se el nombre y llamarse Estados Unidos, si es su voluntad. Y habrá que llamarlos _estadounidenses, _necesariamente. Y deberemos usar el gentilicio para dos países. Pero, lo que no puede hacer ningún país es cambiarse al norte de América y ser norteamericano.
Por eso se prefiere el norteamericano al estadounidense. 

Y en cuanto a que es triste que los mexicanos no nos podamos llamar norteamericanos, te puedo comentar que no tienes razón. Cuando menos, por lo que a los mexicanos concierne. En mi caso, crecí en una familia de activistas políticos de izquierda y siempre me he sentido _orgullosamente latinoamericano_. Porque así lo aprendí y porque así piensa la gente, o la mayoría de la gente, que vive en mi país.

Ya que los norteamericanos no tienen un nombre que los identifique, como México o Guatemala, lo menos absurdo es llamarlos norteamericanos. Porque el país donde tú vives, por ejemplo, no puede ser norteamericano a voluntad, pero si puede llamarse Estados Unidos, si así lo desea.


----------



## Aviador

Este tema es apasionante, es decir, despierta pasiones, sin duda. Lo atestiguan las intervenciones de los participantes en los numerosos hilos que en estos foros se refieren a este tema. Específicamente en los que intervienen hispanoamericanos, a quienes nos toca este asunto directamente.
Ya sé que al resto del mundo le importa un pepino si los habitantes de los Estados Unidos de América se llaman en su idioma “Americans” y que nosotros lo resintamos. De hecho, en muchos idiomas del mundo el nombre comúnmente usado para ese país es /amerika/: un alemán dice "Amerika", un ruso dice "Америка”, un árabe dice "أمريكا”,etc.

Hay algo en la tesis de ukimix que parece tener sentido. Yo no tengo una respuesta, pero déjenme hacer de abogado del diablo.
Ciertamente, los habitantes de Estados Unidos de América tienen todo el derecho de llamar a su país como quieran y a usar el gentilicio que les plazca *en su idioma*, pero otra cosa es la traducción que a nuestra lengua se haga de esas palabras. ¿Expresan en español _América_ y _americano_ lo mismo que sus cognados “America” y “American” en inglés? ¿Se refieren exactamente a los mismos conceptos? Parece que no todos los hispanohablantes están de acuerdo. Entonces, ¿no deberíamos usar en nuestra lengua términos que, aunque no pareciéndose a sus cognados ingleses expresen lo que para un angloparlante significan “America” y “American”? Es que cuando un angloparlante dice “America” no piensa en el continente americano porque para eso tiene otro término: “the Americas”. Entonces, el inglés “America” y el español América no son lo mismo; se parecen en su grafía, pero se refieren a conceptos diferentes. Son falsos amigos, podría alguien argüir; son malas traducciones.


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Erreconerre said:


> ¡Por Dios, no digas eso!


Me has leído mal o no he sido suficientemente clara: solo digo que en cualquier parte del mundo (mucho atrevimiento por mi parte pero creo sinceramente que el fenómeno es general) si alguien dice "Soy norteamericano" , automáticamente pensamos que es ciudanano de Los Estados Unidos de América.
¡Por supuesto que tanto mejicanos como canadienses tienen todo el derecho de llamarse a sí mismos norteamericanos!

Curiosamente no pasa así (sigue siendo opinión personal) no pasa así si alguien dice:
- Soy de Norteamérica
lo más seguro es que entonces se le pregunte: 
- ¿De qué país?

Hechos y mentalidades cambian y el diccionario también.
En el NTLLE, _norteamericano_ aparece en 1895 y la primera acepción es la de "Natural de los Estados Unidos de América"; la adopción del nombre de Estados Unidos de México fue posterior (corregidme si estoy equivocada, por fa) así como la ratificación del _dominio_ de Canadá. La definición cambia en 1925; hoy día solo viene en tercera posición.


----------



## Quiviscumque

Aviador said:


> Entonces, el inglés “America” y el español América no son lo mismo; se parecen en su grafía, pero se refieren a conceptos diferentes. Son falsos amigos, podría alguien argüir; son malas traducciones.


----------



## swift

Hasta donde yo sé, sólo en los subtítulos y en los doblajes se usa "América" para referirse a los Estados Unidos. Y, sí, es una mala traducción.

El hilo va de "americano" y "norteamericano".


----------



## Pinairun

El Apéndice _Países y capitales, con sus gentilicios _del DPD  dice así:




> *Estados Unidos* de América (los). *País de América. Gent. *estadounidense.* Cap. *Washington D. C.*



Tanto _americano _como _norteamericano _dirigen a "estadounidense" en su acepción de "natural de/perteneciente a los Estados Unidos de América".




> Cuando las variantes admitidas no pueden figurar en un mismo artículo por exigencias del orden alfabético, la preferida por la Academia es la que lleva la definición directa; las aceptadas, pero no preferidas, se definen mediante remisión (v.§ 6.2.2) a aquella. Así, _psicología, psicológico, psicólogo, _definidas directamente, son las variantes recomendadas;_ sicología, sicológico, sicólogo,_ definidas por remisión a sus correspondientes antedichas, constan como admitidas, pero no se recomiendan.



Fuente: http://www.rae.es/diccionario-de-la-lengua-espanola/que-contiene/item-numero-2


----------



## Erreconerre

Cintia&Martine said:


> Me has leído mal o no he sido suficientemente clara: solo digo que en cualquier parte del mundo (mucho atrevimiento por mi parte pero creo sinceramente que el fenómeno es general) si alguien dice "Soy norteamericano" , automáticamente pensamos que es ciudanano de Los Estados Unidos de América.
> ¡Por supuesto que tanto mejicanos como canadienses tienen todo el derecho de llamarse a sí mismos norteamericanos!
> 
> Curiosamente no pasa así (sigue siendo opinión personal) no pasa así si alguien dice:
> - Soy de Norteamérica
> lo más seguro es que entonces se le pregunte:
> - ¿De qué país?
> 
> Hechos y mentalidades cambian y el diccionario también.
> En el NTLLE, _norteamericano_ aparece en 1895 y la primera acepción es la de "Natural de los Estados Unidos de América"; la adopción del nombre de Estados Unidos de México fue posterior (corregidme si estoy equivocada, por fa) así como la ratificación del _dominio_ de Canadá. La definición cambia en 1925; hoy día solo viene en tercera posición.


Es cierto. Tenemos  derecho y lo tienen los canadienses de llamarse norteamericanos. Pero, en mi caso, es un derecho del que puedo muy tranquilamente prescindir. Y, en México, cuando menos hasta donde yo conozco, nadie te va a exigir el derecho de que lo llames _norteamericano_.

Hay muy pocas cosas en las que yo estoy de acuerdo con los norteamericanos; y una de esas pocas cosas es el genérico que me aplican. Porque yo me siento satisfecho con ser un _latinoamericano_. Y ellos se empeñan en llamarme de ese modo: para ellos soy un _latino_. Que es su forma de decirlo. (En sus tiempos de estudiante, mi mujer participó en un "intercambio cultural", que consistía en pasar el feriado de navidad en casa de algún estudiante norteamericano. Hace cosa de un año, estuvimos en la ciudad donde vive la familia del intercambio cultural, y la visitamos; son una mujer con hijos y marido, cuyos padres son un par de viejos bonachones, que en todo momento se refirieron a mi mujer, en pasable español,  como _"nuestra hija latina"_).
Si los norteamericanos insisten en llamarme latino, y yo me siento satisfecho con ser latinoamericano, no me interesa si a mí ellos me llaman o no me llaman norteamericano.

Menos afortunado, me parece, sería llamar _estadounidenses_ a los norteamericanos. Ya vimos, en un hilo anterior, que una vez alguien quiso que Colombia se llamara Estados Unidos. Y alguien volvió a querer que ya no se llamara de ese modo. Pero no es imposible que alguien vuelva a querer que el día de mañana o pasado Colombia se vuelva a llamar Estados Unidos. Entonces, habrá más países con ciudadanos estadounidenses en el mundo. Y lo mismo puede pasar con el resto de los países que también han sido Estados Unidos. O con los que nunca lo han sido. Pero ningún gobierno, ningún congreso, ninguna cámara de senadores o ningún rey va a trasladar su país al norte de América para volverlo norteamericano.
Por eso, coincido con la RAE: los gringos son norteamericanos.


----------



## Pinairun

Acabo de comprobar que la edición del DRAE (1992)  todavía mantiene en el artículo "norteamericano" la acepción 3  como "Estadounidense, natural de los Estados Unidos de América".

Sin embargo, en la de 2001 que podemos usar en línea ya no es así, como pueden ver:


> *norteamericano**, na**.*
> *1.* adj. Natural de América del Norte. U. t. c. s.
> *2.* adj. Perteneciente o relativo a esta parte de América.
> *3.* adj. *estadounidense.* Apl. a pers., u. t. c. s.


----------



## chileno

swift said:


> Como ellos mismos decidan llamarse.





duvija said:


>





duvija said:


> ¿por qué no dejan a los  ciudadanos *elegir* cómo quieren llamarse?



Es que no se trata de elegir. El caso bien puntual, a ustedes algunas veces *eligen* llamarse "charrúa", pero ese no es el genticilio de Uruguay. Por otro lado así como voy interpretando alguno de los mensajes aquí expuestos, si la RAE decidiera que el gentilicio de Uruguay sea Uruguayense o Uruguanianos tú estarías feliz y contento? Qué tal el resto del mundo, que dice que lo que la RAE dicta está bien?

hmmm?



chileno said:


> ¿Por qué es un abuso?
> 
> Recuerda que los americanos consiguieron su independencia mucho antes que ningún otro país en las Américas. ¿Creo que fueron los primeros no?





ukimix said:


> Porque hay otros americanos que no son estadounidenses; es un abuso lingüístico y lógico del término (está en la cita del comentario #1); para no hablar de que rima con la historia de su política exterior.



Y hay otros estadounidenses que son norteamericanos y norteamericanos que no son americanos? 

Y no tengo otro recurso que citarme a mí mismo.



chileno said:


> República del Estado *de* Chile
> 
> República Bolivariana *de* Venezuela.
> 
> República Federativa *del* (de el) Brasil.
> 
> Estado Unidos (*de* México) Mexicanos.
> 
> Estados Unidos *de* América.
> 
> 
> No debiera haber equívocos. Cuando un "americano" habla de que es americano, habla de que su país se llama América y que el gentilicio es "americano" Cuando *nosotros* hablamos de que somos "americanos" estamos hablando del continente. No debiera haber ningún malentendido especialmente si está en contexto.
> 
> La RAE puede "sugerir" pero esa sugerencia me parece más *arbitraria *que el hecho de que haya un país llamado América.



Cuando llegué a este país se me inflaba la vena cada vez que decían "soy un americano" a lo cual yo respondía rápido que yo también lo era, y la respuesta a eso inexorablemente era "no, tú eres chileno". Nunca me dijeron, "tú eres sudamericano", solo cuando les decía que ellos eran norteamericanos.

Después vi las cosas más claras. 

La cosa tiene que ir con lógica no le veo otra salida. Todo lo que se aduce en contra del país llamado América no es lógico. Político sí y quizás que más. Yo me decanto por la lógica. Esto no se trata de que el pueblo de un país decida llamarse como quiera como lo expuse con el caso de Uruguay, sino de que hay una lógica para determinar el gentilicio de un país.

Eso es todo.


----------



## duvija

Se me suelen parar los pelos de punta cuando veo 'lógica' e 'idioma/gentilicio' en el mismo renglón. No es la 'lógica formal' la que indica el qué y el cómo se dice algo, sino la lógica interna de cada idioma, o sea que no podemos tener reglas generales.
Yo nací 'oriental' (dice eso en mi certificado de nacimiento). ¿Quién puede sugerir que eso es lógico? Es a decisión de vaya a saber qué comisión estatal y no hay tu tía. Las cosas son como se llaman (y viceversa). 
Como ejemplo -que funciona mejor en inglés que en español-, pregunto: ¿qué es una baya? ¿cómo son las frutas llamadas 'bayas'? (traten de describirlas) y sigo con ¿ 'y la uva'? La uva no es una baya porque simplemente adquirió nombre propio gracias al buen vino que se saca de ellas. Sin eso, la uva sería una vulgar baya. Hay lexicalización, igual que en los gentilicios.

Estoy de acuerdo conque cada uno se llama como quiere, en su propio idioma. Al usar otro idioma para referirse al mismo ente, no tenemos por qué seguir el original. Hasta aquí vamos bien. Lo que no entiendo es por qué nombran a la lógica cuando deciden entre 'norteamericano' o 'estadounidense'. Ninguna de esas dos palabras salen de la lógica. Los habitantes de "Los Estados Unidos de Mongo", serían 'mongos' -según nuestra 'lógica' hispana- y no estadounidenses. ¿Por qué diferenciamos? Como ya se dijo, nos molesta llamarlos 'americanos' porque somos de un continente con el mismo nombre, pero la 'lógica' no tiene nada que ver con esto.


----------



## chileno

Yo mencioné la lógica  porque es lógico, y no "nuestra lógica" pensar que el gentilicio de Estados Unido de Mongo debiera ser "mongos", es solo ver la tónica que se aplica para que califique como gentilicio. Eso era todo.

El hecho de que esté en otro idioma, no debiera tener mucha diferencia.... por ejemplo:

Brasil = brasilero / Brazil = Brazilian.

No es que en otro idioma se les denomine "mongos" por otro lado, no? Por muy diferente que se escriba y suene Brasil/Brazil en ese idioma.


----------



## Sembrador

ukimix said:


> Yo no los llamo americanos y seguiré consistentemente con mi estética personal; así ellos decidan llamarse así. De todos modos sí he escrito a la RAE haciendo la recomendación para que esa entrada del DPD no recomiende el uso de _norteamericano_ como sinónimo de _estadounidense_. Ojalá cuaje.


 

No puede ser que nosotros nos sintamos como unos maleantes cuando decimos: "Yo soy americano". 

Cada quién es de un país. Si mi país se llama Venezuela, entonces soy venezolano. Si mi país se llama Estados Unidos, pues soy estadounidense. Y tanto ellos, como nosotros, compartimos el mismo continente. De manera que ellos y nosotros somos igual de americanos. Comparten el subcontinente con Canadá y México, así que tampoco son los únicos norteamericanos. Podrán llamarse a sí mismos como quieran, y el DRAE podrá ser tibio a la hora de darles o quitarles la razón, pero particularmente no dejaré de llamarme americano por su culpa, ni los llamaré a ellos de otra forma que no sea estadounidense. 

¡Saludos cordiales!


----------



## Señor K

Ambos términos, "norteamericano" y "americano", están lejos de ser desaconsejados para los estadounidenses, ya que ¿alguien duda que son americanos y que viven en la parte norte de América?

El problema no son ellos, sino de toda la otra América, que se hace eco de eso y los menciona con ese calificativo que -lejos de ser específico- engloba otros países que tienen tanto derecho como los estadounidenses de llamarse así (americano, me refiero; y norteamericano, para Canadá y México, se entiende). 

Yo opto por llamar "estadounidense" todo lo que salga de EE.UU., pero no es lo común en las calles de Chile. Como se dijo antes, acá son casi sinónimos, con todos los equívocos que ello conlleva.

Por otro lado, es tal como Swift dice, *los habitantes de un país se pueden llamar como a ellos les plazca*, incluso "pelucas", "superhéroes" o "_greatests_". Si me preguntan si me molesta, sí, me molesta que los gringos se apropien de esos términos, pero más me molesta que los demás les lleven el amén, cuando en todo el resto de América debiéramos decirles "estadounidenses". Allá como se denominen ellos.


----------



## duvija

Sigo sin entender por qué " en todo el resto de América debiéramos decirles "estadounidenses". Allá como se denominen ellos." Eso implica que de ahora en adelante a los uruguayos hay que llamarlos 'republicanos'. ¿No les parece un disparate llamar a alguien por un sistema de gobierno y no un nombre? 

No defiendo que a la gente de los "Estados Unidos de América" se los llame estadounidenses, norteamericanos o americanos. Ninguno de estos nombres están completos ni son políticamente correctos. Pero ¿no creen que el problema real es que NO tenemos una palabra realmente adecuada para nombrarlos? Hay veces que no se puede y hay que conformarse con lo que se pueda. Aparentemente podemos elegir, pero la elección es política/social/tradicional y la RAE no tiene nada que ver con esto.


----------



## Sembrador

duvija said:


> Sigo sin entender por qué " en todo el resto de América debiéramos decirles "estadounidenses". Allá como se denominen ellos." Eso implica que de ahora en adelante a los uruguayos hay que llamarlos 'republicanos'. ¿No les parece un disparate llamar a alguien por un sistema de gobierno y no un nombre?
> 
> No defiendo que a la gente de los "Estados Unidos de América" se los llame estadounidenses, norteamericanos o americanos. Ninguno de estos nombres están completos ni son políticamente correctos. Pero ¿no creen que el problema real es que NO tenemos una palabra realmente adecuada para nombrarlos? Hay veces que no se puede y hay que conformarse con lo que se pueda. Aparentemente podemos elegir, pero la elección es política/social/tradicional y la RAE no tiene nada que ver con esto.



Pero, mientras se dan cuenta de que su nombre es un error un poco abusivo y se deciden a cambiarlo, habrá que llamarlos de algún modo, ¿no? Voto por estadounidense.


----------



## chileno

Sembrador said:


> No puede ser que nosotros nos sintamos como unos maleantes cuando decimos: "Yo soy americano".
> 
> Cada quién es de un país. Si mi país se llama Venezuela, entonces soy venezolano. Si mi país se llama *Estados Unidos*, pues soy estadounidense. Y tanto ellos, como nosotros, compartimos el mismo continente. De manera que ellos y nosotros somos igual de americanos. Comparten el subcontinente con Canadá y México, así que tampoco son los únicos norteamericanos. Podrán llamarse a sí mismos como quieran, y el DRAE podrá ser tibio a la hora de darles o quitarles la razón, pero particularmente no dejaré de llamarme americano por su culpa, ni los llamaré a ellos de otra forma que no sea estadounidense.
> 
> ¡Saludos cordiales!



Que yo sepa no hay *ningún* país que se llame Estados Unidos, así como tampoco uno que se llame República.



Insisto, todo somos americanos porque vivimos en las américas, pero estamos hablando del* continente* y no del *país *que se llama América.

Si hubiera un país que se llame República de República o Estados Unidos de República, ese país se llamaría República, no?


----------



## Jonno

Yo entiendo el sentir de los compañeros americanos y norteamericanos, pero creo que no se tiene en cuenta que en EE. UU. hay hispanoparlantes y una academia de la lengua española que se llama... Academia Norteamericana de la Lengua Española.


----------



## Sembrador

chileno said:


> Que yo sepa no hay *ningún* país que se llame Estados Unidos, así como tampoco uno que se llame República.
> 
> 
> 
> Insisto, todo somos americanos porque vivimos en las américas, pero estamos hablando del* continente* y no del *país *que se llama América.
> 
> Si hubiera un país que se llame República de República o Estados Unidos de República, ese país se llamaría República, no?



Si aquel país no se llama Estados Unidos, como se muestra en sus conocidas siglas (USA, EE.UU. o U.S.), entonces, ¿cómo se llama?

Me recuerda a la antigua URSS, Unión de Repúblicas Socialistas Soviéticas (CCCP, en ruso), y así la conocía todo el mundo, aunque para abreviar también la llamábamos "Unión Soviética". Nombrar estos dos países en el mismo tema, me cala los huesos de frío. 

Hasta Wikipedia, oriunda de ese país, acepta que decir "Estados Unidos" es una abreviatura de Estados Unidos de América. En realidad, pienso que el "Estados Unidos" forma parte del nombre y no de su sistema político, que es una república federal constitucional. No es lo mismo el "República" de nuestras naciones, que aquel "Estados Unidos", o por lo menos así lo entiendo.



> En *1507,* el cartógrafo alemán Martin Waldseemüller elaboró un planisferio en el que llamó a las tierras del Hemisferio occidental «América», en honor al explorador y cartógrafo italiano Américo Vespucio.[16] Las antiguas colonias británicas utilizaron por primera vez el nombre del país moderno en la Declaración de Independencia, la "*unánime declaración de los trece Estados Unidos de la América*" adoptada por los "representantes de los Estados Unidos de América", 4 de julio de *1776*.[17] El nombre actual se determinó el 15 de noviembre de 1777, cuando el Segundo Congreso Continental aprobó los Artículos de la Confederación, que estipulan, «*El nombre de esta Confederación será "Los Estados Unidos de América"*».* La forma corta, «Estados Unidos», también es estándar*. Otras formas comunes incluyen EUA y EE. UU. «Columbia», un nombre una vez popular para los Estados Unidos, se deriva del nombre de Cristóbal Colón y aún permanece en el nombre del distrito de Columbia. *Ocasionalmente se le llama, de forma incorrecta, «Estados Unidos de Norteamérica», derivando en una confusión en su gentilicio.
> *
> La manera estándar para referirse a un ciudadano de los Estados Unidos son los términos _estadounidense_ o _estadunidense_ (en Honduras y México).[1] También se utiliza el adjetivo «yanqui», aunque a veces tiene un matiz despectivo.[18] A veces se utiliza «norteamericano» como sinónimo de «estadounidense», aunque se debe tener presente que la región de Norteamérica es formada por Canadá, Estados Unidos y México. *Debe evitarse el gentilicio de «americano» para referirse exclusivamente a los habitantes de los Estados Unidos[1] debido a que esta palabra engloba a todos los habitantes del continente de América. Por esta razón, el gentilicio correcto es la palabra «estadounidense».* Para escribir abreviadamente el nombre de este país suele emplearse, de manera correcta, la abreviatura *«EE. UU.»* (Estados Unidos) y la sigla *«EUA»* (Estados Unidos de América). En español es un error utilizar, aunque frecuente, el uso de la sigla inglesa _USA_.[1


----------



## jorgema

Sembrador said:


> En realidad, pienso que el "Estados Unidos" forma parte del nombre y no de su sistema político, que es una república federal constitucional. No es lo mismo el "República" de nuestras naciones, que aquel "Estados Unidos", o por lo menos así lo entiendo.



Coincido contigo. Por eso, no es equivalente a los casos de México, Colombia o Brasil que tienen, o tuvieron en algún momento de sus historias, apelativos indicadores del sistema político, pero que siempre se han considerado como adjetivos al nombre (si no, habrá que preguntarles a los republicanos bolivarianos de Venezuela). Estados Unidos es (o forma parte indispensable de) el nombre del país del norte. Algunos estadounidenses dicen _America _para abreviar, como algunos dicen simplemente _United States_, _the US_ e incluso _the States_.
Así que si ellos llaman a su país Estados Unidos, ¿por qué parece raro llamarlos estadounidenses?


----------



## duvija

jorgema said:


> Coincido contigo. Por eso, no es equivalente a los casos de México, Colombia o Brasil que tienen, o tuvieron en algún momento de sus historias, apelativos indicadores del sistema político, pero que siempre se han considerado como adjetivos al nombre (si no, habrá que preguntarles a los republicanos bolivarianos de Venezuela). Estados Unidos es (o forma parte indispensable de) el nombre del país del norte. Algunos estadounidenses dicen _America _para abreviar, como algunos dicen simplemente _United States_, _the US_ e incluso _the States_.
> Así que si ellos llaman a su país Estados Unidos, ¿por qué parece raro llamarlos estadounidenses?



Jorgema: Creo que no aclarás que si bien el nombre del país se puede abreviar a United States, ellos NO se llaman a sí mismos 'Unitedstaters' (ni nada parecido). Hablamos del gentilicio. 


(Y le iba a decir al que habló de Brasil, que dada la morfología del nombre de ese país, era más adecuado llamarlos 'brasileños', - como hondureño, salvadoreño, panameño, etc. Pero esa ñ nos sonaba demasiado portuguesa, con lo que decidimos llamarlos como nos parecía bien, o sea 'brasileros', que curiosamente es lo más cercano a la palabra portuguesa -no a la española-  para ese gentilicio.) Es un tema divertido.


----------



## jorgema

duvija said:


> Jorgema: Creo que no aclarás que si bien el nombre del país se puede abreviar a United States, ellos NO se llaman a sí mismos 'Unitedstaters' (ni nada parecido). Hablamos del gentilicio.



Hola, duvija.

No, ellos no se llaman a sí mismos "Unitedstaters", pero sí se refieren a su país como United States, de ahí que podamos tomar el equivalente de esas palabras en español para formar con toda validez "estadounidense" como gentilicio en español. El gentilicio que ellos se den en su idioma no tiene porque ser igual o parecido al que nosotros usamos en el nuestro. Algunos dijeron aquí que no hay país que se llame Estados Unidos, pero sí lo hay


----------



## chileno

Jonno said:


> Yo entiendo el sentir de los compañeros americanos y norteamericanos, pero creo que no se tiene en cuenta que en EE. UU. hay hispanoparlantes y una academia de la lengua española que se llama... Academia Norteamericana de la Lengua Española.



Lo cual estaría bien porque no está en Sudamérica ni en Centroamérica, no?
 **** Regla 2 (Hay hilos sobre el tema) Martine (Mod...)
hmmm?


----------



## chileno

Yo perfectamente me puedo referir a o de Chile como "República" cuya palabra pertenece al nombre completo de mi país. Pero no por eso mi país se llama República.

Lo que diga la RAE es solo una opinión y pretende dictar como se le debe llamar a un país a su conveniencia.

Este país se llama América y punto, no hay más vueltas que darle, así como mi país se llama Chile y el país al sur de América (el país) es México.

Esperen....o sea que nosotros los chilenos podríamos abogar porque se llame República y nuestro gentilicio sea republicanos y que los demás países que lleven República en sus nombre lo anulen, digo, para que no haya confusiones...


----------



## S.V.

Dejando a un lado lo que llama lógico, incluso el nombre que den a su propio país no tiene por qué influir sobre aquello que el uso establece. El lenguaje no tiene por qué obedecer intereses políticos, o de cualquier otro tipo. Solo lo que termina por adaptar, aceptarse en cada dialecto.

Si un país decide llamarse _America_ en su propia lengua, por cualquier razón, no será _América_ en español hasta ser llamada así. Por los otros 400 millones de hablantes que también habitan el continente. O establecerse en cualquiera de los 20 países hispanos. La RAE solo podría seguir tal cambio, la opinión _general_, y el uso en España.


----------



## Jonno

chileno said:


> Lo cual estaría bien porque no está en Sudamérica ni en Centroamérica, no?



Pregunta a los compañeros norteamericanos no estadounidenses que ya se han pronunciado al respecto.


----------



## Señor K

No sé por qué seguimos sacando a colación cómo se llaman ellos. El tema de la discusión -hasta donde entiendo- es NOSOTROS llamándolos "(norte)americanos" o "estadounidenses".

En ese sentido, sigo insistiendo: no debería haber duda en llamarlos "norteamericanos" o "americanos", si ellos SON lo uno Y lo otro. Lo malo es que *esos dos términos son poco específicos para el país*, ya que ambos engloban otros territorios. Tan simple como eso.



duvija said:


> Sigo sin entender por qué "en todo el resto de América debiéramos decirles "estadounidenses". Allá como se denominen ellos." Eso implica que de ahora en adelante a los uruguayos hay que llamarlos 'republicanos'. ¿No les parece un disparate llamar a alguien por un sistema de gobierno y no un nombre?
> No defiendo que a la gente de los "Estados Unidos de América" se los llame estadounidenses, norteamericanos o americanos. Ninguno de estos nombres están completos ni son políticamente correctos. Pero ¿no creen que el problema real es que NO tenemos una palabra realmente adecuada para nombrarlos?



No entiendo tu punto de vista, duvija. Nosotros TENEMOS una palabra para mentarlos. Es "estadounidenses". Si yo te digo "me encontré con un amigo estadounidense", ¿pensarías que ese amigo era canadiense o mexicano (por no decir venezolano, uruguayo o chileno)? No, pues. Se entiende perfectamente que es de EE.UU. Ahora, que ese nombre es claramente pobre (ya que hay otros países que son -o pueden ser- unos estados unidos o que pertenecen a América), lo es. Pero *es el nombre del país*. ¿O me equivoco?

La opción, creo yo, es derechamente crear o instalar un gentilicio alejado del nombre del país. Voto por "gringos".


----------



## Jonno

El problema es que no tenemos una, sino varias: estadounidenses, norteamericanos y americanos, entre otras más coloquiales, que se usan en español por los propios estadounidenses y por hablantes en español de otros países. Si no tuvieran uso y tradición quizá sería más fácil intentar imponer una, pero como todas lo tienen supongo que no hay más remedio en tenerlas todas recogidas en los diccionarios.


----------



## Señor K

Sí, pero a lo que voy es que solo una de ellas se entiende inequívocamente que es para EE.UU.


----------



## Jonno

Pero eso pasa con miles de otras palabras, y en el contexto adecuado se usan sin ningún problema.

Ya sé que el grado de relevancia es diferente, pues en este caso hablamos de un continente, un subcontinente y un país. Pero veo el mismo caso que tenemos en gentilicios como "zamorano" y tantos otros, que corresponde a oriundos de varias ciudades y provincias de varios países, sin que ninguno de ellos pueda sentirse agraviado por no entenderse inequívocamente que se habla, por ejemplo, de un zamorano de la provincia de Zamora (España) y no de la ciudad de Zamora (Ecuador).


----------



## Earle the Viking

esto no requiere de tanta cosa, sucede que la gente en la Denominada y erróneamente llamada Latinoamérica (y muchas veces no Argentina) se meten en complejos de inseguridad, y por lo tanto, porque ellos no se ubican porqué se llaman ´latinoamericos' haciendo directo olvido de sus raices indígenas, los que los europeos y norteamericanos solemos llamar (por el mismo problema) Indios!  Ellos se olvidan de sus raices indias y prefieren encontrar un vínculo con Europa, a la misma vez que en sus entrañas odian a todo lo que tenga raiz verdadera europea!   los NOrteamericanos - - - Refiriendome YO , únicamente a Canadá y a los Estados Unidos de America, son principalmente paises de fundacion por excelencia Europeas,   y nos llaman paises Gringos! pues es verdad, fuimos por el verde! fuimos por el horizonte nuevo!  dicen que aman a Europa, mientras que no  aman a sus vecinos más cercanos que tenemos raices europeas, los que suelen llamar Gringos!,     Aman al Europeo que nunca viajó al nuevo mundo, pero al que sí lo hizo, lo odian.     se acogían al dicho de Napoleon Bonapàrte cuyo fin no fue más sino uno de lucro de su imperio Europeo, cuándo les dijo, a los de Indo-america, 'ustedes son de Latino-America!! !, símplemente para reunirles a usted para él! y así ganar lo que iba a tratar de ganar en Mexico!  ustedes se acogen a este nombre, olvidando de sus raices Indias,  es más hasta a su deporte favorito es de Europa, y del Mundo- anglosajon!  de INglaterra, las mismas raices de Estados Unidos de America y de Canada - anglosajona!,  y a la misma vez que toman identidades nuestras , el de Latino por ejemplo, los verdaderos Latinos soy yo, que tengo sange Italiana, de hecho!,      mientras, hacen eso, nos dan en la espalda.     Colombia se llama Colombia caballero por Colón!  los Colombianos, yo vivo en Colombia, de por sí odian en sus corazones a sus antepasados europeos de España , y muchos piensan en Colon como un malísimo europeo más, gringo más! y malo!  pero a la misma vez se acogen a su nombre, !   En EStados Unidos de ämerica y así es!   ahora como ALemania,    Los españoles los llaman Alemania, los INgleses Germany, los ALemanes, Deutscher,  y bueno es lo mismo cada extranjero puede llamar a otro país, como le dé la gana, pero Colombia también es nombre al cual todo Americano en el continente pudiera acogerse, porque aparte de America, también los Europeos, denominaban a America por descubrir Columbia (la manera no castellana de la palabra sino la manera del puro Latín)      y nada está quejandose que COlombia tomara (bien que sea en el español el nombre)    es un complejo de Indio-America, y bueno Dios les bendiga pero el pais se llaman Estados Unidos de America, y los NOrteamericanos somos los Canadienses y Estados unidos de America, y   son dos paises!   es como decir suramericano es la nacionalidad de un Colombiano único!  ustedes tienen su complejos, Deja que sea! mi hermano y     cada quien lo suyo! 

S.L. Earle


----------



## Nipnip

Earle the Viking said:


> esto no requiere de tanta cosa, sucede que la gente en la Denominada y erróneamente llamada Latinoamérica (y muchas veces no Argentina) se meten en complejos de inseguridad, y por lo tanto, porque ellos no se ubican porqué se llaman ´latinoamericos' haciendo directo olvido de sus raices indígenas, los que los europeos y norteamericanos solemos llamar (por el mismo problema) Indios!  Ellos se olvidan de sus raices indias y prefieren encontrar un vínculo con Europa, a la misma vez que en sus entrañas odian a todo lo que tenga raiz verdadera europea!   los NOrteamericanos - - - Refiriendome YO , únicamente a Canadá y a los Estados Unidos de America, son principalmente paises de fundacion por excelencia Europeas,   y nos llaman paises Gringos! pues es verdad, fuimos por el verde! fuimos por el horizonte nuevo!  dicen que aman a Europa, mientras que no  aman a sus vecinos más cercanos que tenemos raices europeas, los que suelen llamar Gringos!,     Aman al Europeo que nunca viajó al nuevo mundo, pero al que sí lo hizo, lo odian.     se acogían al dicho de Napoleon Bonapàrte cuyo fin no fue más sino uno de lucro de su imperio Europeo, cuándo les dijo, a los de Indo-america, 'ustedes son de Latino-America!! !, símplemente para reunirles a usted para él! y así ganar lo que iba a tratar de ganar en Mexico!  ustedes se acogen a este nombre, olvidando de sus raices Indias,  es más hasta a su deporte favorito es de Europa, y del Mundo- anglosajon!  de INglaterra, las mismas raices de Estados Unidos de America y de Canada - anglosajona!,  y a la misma vez que toman identidades nuestras , el de Latino por ejemplo, los verdaderos Latinos soy yo, que tengo sange Italiana, de hecho!,      mientras, hacen eso, nos dan en la espalda.     Colombia se llama Colombia caballero por Colón!  los Colombianos, yo vivo en Colombia, de por sí odian en sus corazones a sus antepasados europeos de España , y muchos piensan en Colon como un malísimo europeo más, gringo más! y malo!  pero a la misma vez se acogen a su nombre, !   En EStados Unidos de ämerica y así es!   ahora como ALemania,    Los españoles los llaman Alemania, los INgleses Germany, los ALemanes, Deutscher,  y bueno es lo mismo cada extranjero puede llamar a otro país, como le dé la gana, pero Colombia también es nombre al cual todo Americano en el continente pudiera acogerse, porque aparte de America, también los Europeos, denominaban a America por descubrir Columbia (la manera no castellana de la palabra sino la manera del puro Latín)      y nada está quejandose que COlombia tomara (bien que sea en el español el nombre)    es un complejo de Indio-America, y bueno Dios les bendiga pero el pais se llaman Estados Unidos de America, y los NOrteamericanos somos los Canadienses y Estados unidos de America, y   son dos paises!   es como decir suramericano es la nacionalidad de un Colombiano único!  ustedes tienen su complejos, Deja que sea! mi hermano y     cada quien lo suyo!
> 
> S.L. Earle



Se equivoca usted rotundamente casi en todo. Casi NADIE de los países hispanoamericanos se autodenomina _latino _o _latinoamericano, _esa es una designación propuesta por los franceses y explotada hasta la saciedad por los gringos en su afán de diferenciarse de algo que sienten ajeno. A los que se nos llama latinoamericanos no nos identificamos así, somos *simplemente *colombianos, argentinos, dominicanos, mexicanos, cubanos, etc.. Muchos americanos, principalmente en Sudamérica utilizamos el término _Nuestraamérica, _que precisamente integra el componente *indígena *sin apartarse de la contribución europea en el desarrollo de los países americanos. Desde luego, estos son términos ideológicos e idiosincrasia más que de la lengua.


----------



## JeSuisSnob

Estimados compañeros:

Dado que el hilo ha adquirido un fuerte cariz cultural y algunos de los mensajes se han estado basando en meras opiniones personales (por cierto, varias de ellas en vilo), procederemos a cerrarlo.

Por favor recuerden que los foros funcionan como una base de datos que incluye miles de hilos con* dudas lingüísticas* que respaldan las entradas de los diversos diccionarios de WordReference (por eso las discusiones culturales no están dentro de nuestros objetivos).

Muchas gracias por su comprensión.

*Hilo cerrado.*


----------

